# Outside



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

At what age shook I keep my geese outside?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Depends on your temps, coop, when you want them out, ect. I booted mine outside when they were 3 1/2 weeks old.


----------

